# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] صور لمصر من زمان

## حسام عمر

شارع الهرم 1887


ابو الهول 1841

ابو الهول 1889

الاهرامات وابو الهول 1856

ميناهاوس 1901

الاهرام ايام مكان النيل بيوصل هناك1887

ابو الهول 1879

شارع الهرم 1901

1879

1924

1927

الاهرام 1940

سعد زغلول 1923

ابو الهول 1883

الترام ايام مكان بيعدى من شارع الهرم 1935

1935

محمد نجيب 1953

1903

الهرم خفرع 1922

1901

شارع الهرم 1889

1869

----------


## حسام عمر

اضغط على الصوره وعيش حياتك

----------


## حسام عمر

مصر جديده سنه 2000

----------


## نشــــوى

صور حلوة جداااااااا
والموقع اكتر من رائع .. 
كل المحافظات موجودة .. حقيقي موضوع متميز
اما سؤالك الماضي احسن ولا الحاضر ؟؟!!
الحقيقة الماضي احلى بكتيييير .. 
عارف حتى لما شوفت في الموقع صور لمحافظة الاسماعيلية
قديما .. لقيتها احلى بكتير.. فى اماكن ومباني فى منتهى الروعة..

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل .. على الصور وعلى الموقع 
لك مني خالص التقدير والاحترام  :f2:

----------


## زيزى على

الاخ حسام دائما مواضيعك مميزه 
الصور رائعه والموقع جميل جدا 
وطبعا الماضى اجمل كتير
كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## حسام عمر

*شكرا ً لكم اخوتي الكرام*

*ارتحال*

*و زيزي*


*وسأكمل باقي الأماكن*

----------


## حسام عمر

صور مصر من100 سنه 
(العباسيه\ المطريه\ القبه)
1: العباسيه



1898

1908

1906

1907

1901

1907

شارع الظاهر 1907

الظاهر 1907

1909

الزعفران 1908

الزيتون 1914

الزيتون 1924

العباسيه 1874

العباسيه 1924

العباسيه 1924

1891

1891

العباسيه 1874

العباسيه 1874
2: المطريه

1907

1905

1900

1905

1907
معلش ملقتش صور كتير للمطريه
3: القبه

قصر القبه 1938

1929

1950

1909

----------


## حسام عمر

*صور مصر من 100 سنه*
*( العتبه)*
**
*1906*
**
*1876*
**
*1954*
**
*1903*
**
*1900*
**
*1904*
**
*1911*
**
*1909*
**
*1912*
**
*1911*
**
*1906*
**
*1913*
**
*1909*
**
*1909*
**
*1912*
**
*1954*
**
*1902*
**
*1908*
**
*1879*
**
*1904*
**
*1908*
**
*1871*
**
*1943*
**
*1913*
**
*1909 التوك توك ايام زمان*
**
*1908*
**

----------


## حسام عمر

وهذه بعض المعلومات عن العتبــــــــة :

ميدان العتبة:
أحد أهم مناطق القاهرة على الإطلاق، و تعد مركزا تجاريا للعديد من أنواع التجارة و البضائع كانت تسمى فيما مضى بالعتبة الخضراء و لكن و جراء ما لحق بها اعتدائات و ما بني بها من عشوائيات حذفت كلمة الخضراء و بقيت على أسم العتبة.
أماكن في العتبة:سور الأزبكية وهو المكان الأشهر لتجارة الكتب و المجلات المستعملة على تنوع و أختلاف مجالاتها مسجد الكخيا و هو من المساجد الأثرية بالقاهرة شارع الأزهرالموسكي و هو سوق من أسواق القاهرة المسرح القومي المصريشارع عبد العزيز المركز الرئيسي و المورد الأساسي لتجارة الأجهزة الكهربائية و الهواتف المحمولة بمصر حمام الثلاثاء مركز لتجارة الأدوات المنزلية. المركز الرئيسي هيئة البريد المصريالمناصرة المركز الرئيسي في القاهرة لتجارة الأخشاب و الأثاث شارع محمد علي مركزاً لتجمع و التقاء الموسيقيين مركزا لصناعة الأختام و متعلقاتها يقع في العتبة أكثر من موقف للمواصلات فبها وحدها ما يربوا على الأربعة مواقف. تضم كذلك ميدان الأوبرا و به تمثال إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علينفق الأزهرتضم مركزا لأصلاح الساعات فيما يعرف بممرر الساعاتيوجد بها سوق لكافة أنواع الورق من خصائص العتبة :

يعد نقطة الأصل للقاهرة فمنه و إاليه تقاس المسافات على الطرق السريعة من و إالى العاصمة. 
لا يكاد يخلو وقت من نهار أو ليل إلا و تجد فيه العتبة تعج بالبشر . 
تعد كذلك مركزا ثقافيا فبها المسرح القومي و مسرح الطفل .



1799

1932

1947

1947

1876

1909

1901

----------


## Maruko

اللـــه 
لا بجد الصور تحفة 
خصوصا مصر زمان 

الشوارع فاضية 
ونضيفة 
وهادية 
والناس شيـــك 

دا حتى الناس فاردة ضهرها وباصة لفوق ...هههههههه
ملوك يا اخواتى ..هههههههههه
دلوقتى الواحد ماشي بااصص في الارض ياعينى من الهوا فيه 

حتى الخريطة فاضية ..هههههههه

لا بجد تحفة جدا
تسلم ايدك على الصور والمعلومات 
فعلا موضوع مميز 
تقبل تحياتى ...

----------


## حسام عمر

**



*1909*
**
*1874*
**
*1874*
**
*شارع قصر النيل 1874*
**
*1909*
**
*1903*
**
*1898*
**
*سينما مترو 1947*
**
*1908*

----------


## حسام عمر

*( الاسماعيليه \ المنصورة \ الزقازيق)**1 الأسماعيليه*

**
*1910*
**
*1924*
**
*محطه الترام 1899*
** 
*1915*
**
*1903*
**
*1904*
**
*1923*
**
*1924*
**
*1896*
**
*1893*
**
*1926*
**
*1941*
**
*شارع فاروق 1949*
**
*مكتب البريد 1949*
**
*1938*
**
*1938*
**
*1943*
**
*1947*
**
*1930*
**
*1949*
**
*1909*
**
*1911*
**
*1939*

----------


## حسام عمر

*2 المنصورة*
**
*مكتب خدمه الرى 1909*
**
*كليه الاخوة 1909*
**
*1910*
**
*1906*
**
*1911*
**
*1906*
**
*1903*
**
*1905*
**
*1906*
**
*1909*
**
*1909*
*3 الزقازيق*
**
*الكنيسه الافريقيه 1903*

**

*1903*

**
*1909*

**
*1923*

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم
ايه الشغل الجامد دا؟
بصراحة مجموعة صور جامدة جدا
تسلم ايديك

----------


## حسام عمر

*( الأسكندريه)*
**
*1873*
**
*1895*
**
*سينما محمد على1911*

**
*محطه الرمل 1873*
**
*Bacos 1906*
**
*كنيسه الاسكتلنديه 1874*
**
*شارع الرمله محطه الرمل 1898*
**
*شارع سعد زغلول 1937*
**
*شارع سعد زغلول 1929*
**
*سعد زغلول 1902*
**
*ترعه المحموديه 1888*
**
*قلعه 1911*
**
*العمود 1874*
**
*الكورنيش 1922*
**
*سعد زغلول 1907*
**
*مسجد الجابر 1899*
**
*1946*
**
*1937*
**
*1911*
**
*محطه الرمل 1910*
**
*سكه حديد الابراهميه*
**
*الابراهميه 1903*

----------


## حسام عمر

( الأسكندريه)




سكه الحديد الابراهميه 1903

الابراهميه 1901

حديقه النزهه 1908

التزهه 1914

1900

1874

نوبار باشا 1902

1896

المكس 1900

المنتزة 1906

جامع النبى دانيال 
1902

1879

1887

1912

ستانلى 1928

سبورتنج 1934

محرم بك 1902

شارع شريف باشا 1899

شارع شريف 1912

شارع توفيق 1906

سان ستيفانو 1901

سان ستيفانو 1898

سيدى جابر 1901

سيدى جابر 1909

سيدى جابر 1913

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك ياحسام مش عارف فعلا اقلك ايه بس الواحد نفسه يلاقى مصر دلوقتى فاضيه كده ده الاشارات سالكه ومافيش ناس ومافيش حتى عربيات  :: 
السرعه المقررده داخل المدينه هتبقى 240 والصحراوى اركب F16 

بس فين ain shams state ولايه عين شمس الى انا ساكن فيها دى مكنتش وقعت على الخريطه ولا ايه مع انها لزق فى المطريه  ::

----------


## حسام عمر

*اخي الجميل  Maruko*


*فعلا ً اخر روقان*

*والف شكر لردك الجميل*


*اخي  حمادو*

*بارك الله فيك*


*اخي الصقر المصري*

*العرب شارع اسيوط مش موجوده على الخريطه اساسا ً*

----------


## حسام عمر

*(الأسكندريه )*
**
*محطه قطار سبورتنج 1912*
**
*سبورتنج 1939*
**
*سبورتنج 1944*
**
*سبورتنج 1938*
**
*تمثال نوبار باشا 1907*
**
*نادى سبورتنج 1913*
**
*العمود 1916*
**
*بيلاج ستانلى 1943*
**
*تمثال محمد على فى المنشيه 1924*
**
*الفنار 1924*
**
*شارع شريف 1904*
**
*كلوباترا 1889*
**
*المنتزة 1949*
**
*شاطىء ستانلى 1947*
**
*1874*
**
*ستانلى 1935*
**
*جليم 1946*

----------


## حسام عمر

**
*ستانلى 1903*
**
*مكس 1904*
**
*1935*
**
*كلوباترا 1887*
**
*1895*
**
*سان ستيفانو 1899*
**
*المنتزة 1899*
**
*سان ستيفانو 1898*
**
*سيدى جابر 1909*
**
*1909*
**
*مكس1909*
**
*مكس 1909*
**
*محطه الرمل 1928*
**
*محطه الرمل 1928*

----------


## زيزى على

الصور رائعه وتراث تسلم ايديك
كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## أنفـــــال

انا باسجل اعجابي الشديد بالموضوع دة .. 
حلو و مبهر و مفيد جدا .. 
الله يبارك لنا فيك.

----------


## عـزالديـن

*أخذتنا في رحلة جميلة إلي الماضي ياحسام 

تسلم يدك 

*

----------


## محمد نديم

أستاذ حسام عمر
ماشاء الله
الصور رائعة
أتحفتنا بالماضي الذي لم نعشه.
سعدت بك هنا.
وكل عام وأنتم بخير.
أخوك
النديم


أخوك 
النديم.

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="14 80"]موضوع اكثر من  رائع اخي الكريم حسام 
تسلم ايدك 
علي الموضوع الرائع المميز 
معلومات قيمه صور حلوة 
بس برضة مهما عدي الزمن واتغيرت الاماكن 
مصر ام الدنيا 
عشان جمعه بكل حاجة قديم وجديد  كلها تحفة 
انا بعشق في مدينة نصر البيوت القديمة وتخطيطها الحدائقي 
وكمان المباني الجديدة فيه 
مصر ام الدنيا واللهي 
تقبل تحياتي 
والف شكر علي المجهود المتميز 
في امان الله [/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

*زيزى على*


*الف الف شكر لردك الجميل*


*أنفـــــال*


*وكلامك شجعني اني اكمل الموضوع*


*عـزالديـن*


*بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل*



*محمد نديم*


*شكرا ً على كلامك الجميل*


*وانتا وعائلتك الكريمه بألف خير وسلام*



*ميمة اسلام*


*للأسف يا ميمه* 

*هناك من يكره الجمال ويحاول افساده بكل الطرق*

*بدليل اخر 6 قصور في العباسيه تم هدمهم في اقل من 6 شهور*

*مع انهم كانو تحف*

*ولو تحولوا متاحف كان افيد*

*ولكن مشوهي الجمال شغالين* 


*وشكرا ً لتجوبك في الموضوع*

----------


## حسام عمر

صور مصر من 200 سنه (شبرا)

طريق شبرا 1915

1904

1868

1878

طريق روض الفرج 1903

1879

طريق شبرا 1899

كبرى شبرا 1906


كازينو روض الفرج 1907

مسجد الهلالى 1907

كنيسه مارك1911

شبرا 1916

1906

1916

1906

مسجد بدران 1916

روض الفرج 1945

1934

روض الفرج 1945

شبرا وروض الفرج 1852

قصر النزهه 1860

سانت تريزا 1947

1947

روض الفرج 1911

----------


## حسام عمر

*مصر من 200 سنه (الموسكى الازهر  القلعه)*
**
*مسجد الحكيم 1889*
**
*مسجد الحكيم 1860*
**
*شارع باب البحر 1871*
**
*مسجد الحسين 1901*
**
*الموسكى 1881*
**
*الموسكى 1904*
**
*القاهرة الاسلاميه 1888*
**
*شارع الموسكى 1924*
**
*شارع السوق 1864*
**
*مسجد الحسين 1904*
**
*بين القصريين*
**
*الموسكى 1903*
**
*درب الجنينه 1901*
**
*الموسكى مولد النبى 1913*
**
*خان الخليلى 1909*
**
*بين القصريين 1905*
**
*باب النصر 1909*
**
*الموسكى 1911*

----------


## حسام عمر

*القلعه*
**
*1856*
**
*1891*
**
*1913*
**
*1885*
**
*1853*
**
*باب الجبل 1909*
**
*1884*
**
*1869*
**
*1869*
**
*جامع السلطان حسن 1910*
**
*سلطان حسن 1913*
**
*صورة من القلعه 1883*
**
*مصر 1874*
**
*1874*
**
*السلطان حسن 1896*
**
*1851*
**
*سلطان حسن 1873*

----------


## حسام عمر

*عابدين*
**
*شارع زين 1959*
**
*شارع زين 1908*
**
*شارع عبد العزيز خلف عمر افندى 1907*
**
*1929*
**
*1914*
**
*1901*
**
*شارع عبد العزيز 1908*
**
*1911*
**
*1896*
**
*1901*
**
*شارع الزين مخرج شارع قصر النيل 1874*
**
*1945*
**
*1908*
**
*قصر عابدين 1892*
**
*1947*
**
*1799*
**
*1885*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الاوبرا*
**
*1924*
**
*1924*
**
*1924*
**
*تمثال ابراهيم باشا1898*
**
*1925*
**
*1929*
**
*1902*
**
*ميدان الاوبرا 1950*
**
*1914*
**
*1874*
**
*شارع المغربى 1945*
**
*صيدليه مونتانى 1893*
**
*1895*
**
*1900*
**
*1736*
**
*1914*
**
*1869*

----------


## زيزى على

دائما تتحفنا بما هو رائع ومميز
تسلم ايديك

----------


## قلب مصر

صور رائعة جدا يا حسام
حقيقي مجهود جميل قوي
والصور تحفة وفيها ريحة الزمن الجميل
الف شكر ليك  :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

*شكرا ً لكم لتشجيعكم ليا*

*وكلامكم الجميل*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

موضوع جميل يا حسام كا العادة . على فكرة انا حاطط شوية صور للنيل قديماً فى اخر مشاركاتى  فى موضوع النيل شريان الحياة بنفس القاعة ياريت تشوفهم . دمت بخير

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]    اخى الفاضل حسام عمر

                        رائعة الصور ونقلتنا على جناح الروعة والجمال

                         لعبق وسحر الماضى 

                        وأسكنتنا برقة حلم من الزمن الجميل

                        سلمت يداك على المجهود الطيب



                      تقبل تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## حسام عمر

*صور لمصر قديمة جداا* 




**

**

**


**

**

**


**
**


**


**

**


**


**

**
**


**

**

**

----------


## حسام عمر

*بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ادعوكـم جميعـا لتحميــل هـذا الملفـ الرائع* 

*والـذي يحكي عنـا قبل 150 عــام و أكثر* 

*الملف عبارة عن عـرض باوربوينت Power Point إنمـا رائع* 

*رابط التحميل من هنــا*

----------


## زيزى على

الرائع حسام 
الصور راااااااااااااااائعه 
بس الفلم مش راضى الصفحه بتاعت التحميل تفتح ممكن تشوفها لو سمحت
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## loly_h

*يــــــــــاه

كل دى تغييرات حصلت فى 100 سنه*



*اومال بعد 100 سنة كمان هيحصل ايه

جميلة جدا الصور حســــــــام

وكمان ملف الباوربوينت

روعة.



وبخصوص تحميل الملف يازيزى لما تظهر لك الصورة دى



إضغطى كليك يمين هتظهر لك قائمة صغيرة اختارى منها Download file

هتلاقيه إتحمل معاكى



شكرا حســــــــــام 

فى حفظ الرحمــــــــــن ...*

----------


## حسام عمر

*والدي الكريم سيد  ابراهيم*

*نورت الموضوع*


*والف الف شكر لجميع الردود*


*وشكر خاص للولي على التوقيع*

*بس مش  اضعه ازاي*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

بجد الف الف شكرا والله سعيده جدا بالصور دى ربنا يخليك والله بجد جميله قوى قوى تقبل مرورى لانى سعيده بيك جاسره

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر*

*وكل عام والجميع بخير*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخ الفاضل .. حسام عمر* 





لموضوعك بهاء خاص .. ولصورك عطر فريد

عطر من ذكريات الشجن لـــمصرنا الغالية 

وكل عام وأنت بخير ...... تحياتي العطريه



إذا أردت شيئاً بشــدة .. فأطلــق جناحيــــــه 

فـــإن عــــاد إليــك .... فهو ملك لك إلى الأبـد

وإن لم يعد .. فهو لم يكن ملك لك من البداية

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ حسام..
صورة حلوة اوى... وعجبتنى اوى صورة الهرم وقدامه النيل....بجد جميلة جدا
شكرا على مجهودك .. :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام


والف الف شكر لردودكم الجميله

----------


## amlyamly

ما شاء الله على الصور النادرة و الجميلة بس ليا طلب ملف البور بوينت غير موجود ارجو اعادة تحميله مرة اخرى وشكرا :f2:

----------


## nariman

*كل زمن له طعم وجمال*

*مجهود رائع يا حسام حقيقى بتمتعنا*

----------


## حسام عمر

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام


والف الف شكر لردودكم الجميله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

والله كلمة هايل ورائع وتحفة قليلة على الموضوع دة
اشكرك جداً على مجهودك الرائع

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر لكي* 

*اختي الفاضله جيهان*

----------


## حسام عمر

*- الصورة 1 -



**صورة كانت تتكرر صباح كل يوم .. ومازالت تتكرر حتى الآن ولكن بطرق مختلفة
حيث يقف أحد البائعين صباحاً وأمامه عربة وبها الفطار ويتجمع حوله العمال لتناول الفطار قبل الذهاب للعمل
طبعاً هذا المنظر في الأماكن الشعبية .. ولطبقة معينة من الناس
والبائع يختار بذكاء المكان الذي يقف فيه .. وغالباً ما يكون بجانب أحد المصانع .. أو بالقرب من أي مبنى حكومي .. حتى يحظى بأكبر عدد من الناس

وفي الصورة السابقة نجد البائع وأمامه الخبز وأطباق عديدة .. استطعت تمييز عدة أطباق وهي ( طعمية + باذنجان مقلي + سلطة + فول ) والزجاجات هي لإضافة الشطة والزيت

- الصورة 2 -



**صورة اخري لآفطار العمال في الصباح...

- الصورة 3 -

**ونقل الماء من النيل مباشرة للمنازل حيث ان يد التلوث لم تصل اليها وقتها



- الصورة 4 -



**مؤذن فوق أحد مآذن مساجد القاهرة القديمة
كل ما في الصورة السابقة مازال موجوداً طبق الأصل .. القلعة من بعيد وبعض المساجد الأخرى .. وما بينهما عبارة عن مقابر المماليك
كان المؤذن يصعد أعلى المئذنة ويؤذن بدون مايكروفونات

- الصورة 5 -



**صورة المزارعين وهم يستعدون للمرور من على كوبري قصر النيل والإنتقال من ضفة إلى ضفة أخرى
حيث كان الإنتقال وقتها مقابل قرشين .. وكان يتم إعفاء الأطفال دون الـ 6 سنوات

- الصورة 6 -



**جزء من الآثار الفرعونية في أسوان وهي غارقة
قبل بناء السد العالي كان كل عام يأتي الفيضان ويهدم القرى ويغرق المنازل ويدمر الأراضي الزراعية ، لذا كان التفكير في بناء السد العالي
والصورة السابقة تم تصويرها أثناء الفيضان

- الصورة 7 -



**وسيلة الإنتقال الفارهة ..
ما ترونه الآن كأنها مرسيدس آخر موديل في وقتنا
فلن يركبوا على ظهر الجمل .. وإنما في حجرة معتدلة .. وتغطيهم من الشمس
أكيد وقتها كان الكل يتمنى تجربة هذه الفخامة 

كانت هذه هي الطريقة التي تنتقل فيها العروسة إلى بيت زوجها ، ويتم تزيين الجمل كما نزين السيارات هذه الأيام
الحجرة التي على الجمل مزخرفة بشكل جميل ومصنوعة بما يسمى اليوم ( أرابيسك )

- الصورة 8 -



**جمع غفير من المصلين بعد صلاة الجمعة في الجامع الأزهر
كان هذا المسجد ليس مجرد مسجداً للصلاة فقط .. وإنما كان له دوراً سياسياً كبيراً جداً
فمعظم الثورات ضد الإنجليز كانت تقام منه بعد صلاة الجمعة ، وكان نابليون يذهب إلى شيخ الأزهر بدلاً من الحاكم كي يترك أثراً طيباً في نفوس الناس
تأملوا الناس في الصورة السابقة .. منهم من يرتدي بدلة وكأنه يعيش بيننا الآن .. والغالبية تلبس الزي الطبيعي وهو عباية وعلى الرأس طربوش
وتلاحظوا وجوه من أفريقيا في الصورة .. فقد كانت تأتي للدراسة في الأزهر على نفقته .. ومازال الأزهر يقدم هذه الخدمة المجانية لمسلمي أفريقيا وشرق آسيا وأوروبا

- الصورة 9 -



**خزان أسوان ..
وهو السد الذي كان موجوداً قبل بناء السد العالي ، ووظيفته أنه يحجز مياه الفيضان للإستفادة منها في الري ، لكنه كان لا يحجزها لأكثر من سنة
المهندسين الذين بنوا السد كانوا يستريحون في جزيرة بالقرب من أسوان اسمها جزيرة إلفنتين .. وهي الآن مزاراً سياحياً مهماً
الصورة السابقة التقطت عام 1906

- الصورة 10 -



**بائع ألومينوم داخل أحد حواري مصر القديمة
رغم أن الصورة منذ عام 1905 إلا أن الوجوه مألوفة .. وسبحان الله الإبتسامة عليهم منذ القدم
وواضح طبعاً بأنهم كانوا وقتها في الشتاء

*

*- الصورة 11 -



**منظر عام للدقي من إحدى البلكونات
لا عمارات .. ولا زحمة .. ولا سيارات
البيوت وقتها كانت كما ترونها .. عبارة عن فلل بحد أقصى 3 أدوار .. وكانت كل فيلا أمامها بعض الأشجار داخلة في ملكية الفيلا
جزء كبير من هذه الفلل موجود حتى الآن وبالذات في مصر الجديدة والدقي وحلوان ..
حيث كان يقيم فيها اليونانيون الذين أقاموا فترة كبيرة في مصر لقربهم منها

ة

- الصورة 13 -



**بائع البطاطا ..
وهذا المشهد مازال موجوداً حتى الآن .. وبالذات على الكورنيش
عربية وعليها فرن لشوي البطاطا ..
أنظروا إلى زي المرأة في الصورة السابقة ..

- الصورة 14 -



**هذه الصورة تعود إلى عام 1922 وذلك عندما تم اكتشاف مقبرة توت عنخ آمون في الأقصر
وهي المقبرة الوحيدة التي وجدوها كاملة المجوهرات وممتلكات الملك
اكتشفها أحد العلماء البريطانيين بتمويل من مليونير بريطاني كان من ضمن القلائل الذين يمتلكون سيارة في بريطانيا 
وما تشاهدوه في الصورة هو أحد العمال عندما كان ينقل الآثار من المقبرة لترحيلها إلى المتحف المصري بالقاهرة

- الصورة 15 -



**صورة قديمة لجامعة القاهرة .. في الجيزة
مشهورة بالقبة والساعة الموجودتين حتى الآن ..
تم إنشاء الجامعة عام 1908 وكان اسمها في أول الأمر : الجامعة المصرية
ثم تغير الإسم إلى جامعة فؤاد الأول
وبعد الثورة تم تسميتها جامعة القاهرة

- الصورة 16 -



**منظر غير موجود ولن تراه أبداً .. الأهرامات وبجانها نهر النيل
حيث كان أحد فروع النيل يسير بمحاذاة الأهرامات .. وقد نقل الفراعنة الأحجار إلى هذا المكان بواسطة سفينة كانت تسير في هذا الفرع
السفينة موجودة حتى الآن وتعرض في متحف بالقرب من الأهرامات .. اسمها سفينة الشمس
وهي سفينة ضخمة جداً ولا يمكن أن تستوعبها صورة واحدة

- الصورة 17-



**أحد المقاهي القديمة .. 
لكنها في حي شعبي قديم .. بعكس مقاهي القاهرة القديمة في الأحياء الراقية التي كانت اجتماع نخبة الأدباء والشعراء
شايفينن الواد بليه 

- الصورة 18 -



**جنرالات الحرب العالمية الثانية في لقطة تاريخية أمام الأهرامات
الحرب كانت من 1939 إلى 1945

- الصورة 19 -



**أفراد الجيش البريطاني أثناء الحر العالمية الثانية وهم ( ملمومين ) على أبو الهول 
كان قريباً من الأرض وقتها لأن جزءاً كبيراً من جسمه كان مدفوناً تحت الرمال
لذا كانوا يصعدون على كتفه لأنه قريب منهم

- الصورة 20 -



**إحدى الحارات المصرية القديمة ..
لاحظوا البيوت وعليها المشربيات من الخارج .. وغالبية البيوت في مصر القديمة كان عليها مشربية .. وذلك للحفاظ على خصوصية من في البيت .. ولها أيضاً دور في تكييف الهواء بالداخل
*
*


*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الصورة 21 - 



خان الخليلي عام 1899
وهو أعرق الأسواق والأماكن الشعبية في مصر .. فعمره الآن يزيد عن الـ 600 سنة
ويظهر في الصورة السابقة المنتجات النحاسية والتحف التي تشتهر بها على مر الزمان
كلمة ( خان ) معناها فندق .. أما ( الخليلي ) فهو اسم الحاكم المملوكي الذي بناه

- الصورة 22 - 



السياح الأجانب عند زيارتهم للأهرامات .. ويحاولون صعودها
كانت طبقة معينة من السياح هم من يأتوا لزيارة الأهرامات .. فلم تكن السياحة وقتها لجميع الناس
دققوا النظر في الصورة السابقة .. المرأة المرتدية فستان أسود .. وهي أعلى واحدة .. تريد صعود الهرم ولذلك ربطت حول وسطها حبل .. والرجل بيشدها لأعلى 

- الصورة 23 - 



المصلين في فناء أحد المساجد .. مستلقين على حصير .. لا موكيت ولا سجاد

- الصورة 24 - 



تشييع أحد الأموات إلى مثواه الأخير !
ويبدو أن الميت ليس له أهل !
ولكن ما جذب انتباهي في الصورة .. هو أن حاملي الميت ماتوا .. ومن صلى على الميت ماتوا .. ومن بكوا عليه ماتوا أيضاً 

- الصورة 25 - 



شاويش .. ومعه سجين ويقوده إلى السجن
شوفوا شاويش زمان .. زي الشاويش عطيه 

- الصورة 26 - 



كورنيش النيل منذ 75 سنة !
طبعاً الآن أجمل بكثير وبالذات في المعادي وكذلك أمام الفنادق الفخمة وكوبري قصر النيل
ولكن ما يميزه من زمان هو الهدوء وعدم الزحمة .. فالصورة السابقة ليس بها سوى سيارة واحدة فقط !

لاحظوا معي على أقصى الضفة اليمنى للنيل .. توجد أشياء متراصة وراء بعضها
هذه عبارة عن بيوت عائمة على النيل في منتهى الروعة .. ولكن تم وقف تراخيصها هذه الأيام لأنها ستملأ النيل وتحجب الرؤية
اسمها عوّامات .. ويمكنكم مشاهدتها في أفلام الأبيض وأسود

- الصورة 27 -



أثناء حلاقة الذقن 
صورة أعجبتني جداً .. منظر غريب .. ولو تم الآن في الشارع أكيد سيجتمع الناس كلها لرؤية وتصوير هذا المشهد الكوميدي 
وتانى يوم هتلاقى صورتة في الجرايد ومكتوب تحتها : المجنون أهوه ههههههههههههههههه
ليس عندي تعليق على الصورة .. يكفي النظر إليها فقط 

- الصورة 28 -



جزء من ميدان رمسيس ..
ويظهر في الصورة ( التُرماي ) وهو موجود حتى الآن ولكن بشكل مختلف
وهو طبعاً غير مترو الأنفاق .. وإنما هو قطار مكون من عربتين فقط .. يبدأ من ميدان رمسيس ويخترق مصر الجديدة حتى قبل المطار بقليل
كما تظهر في الصورة جنازة أخرى 

- الصورة 29 -



مصر الجديدة .. وهذه المنطقة موجودة الآن
المكان مصمم بطريقة جميلة ومنظمة .. حيث ينقسم الشارع إلى 4 أقسام ، 2 للسيارات و 2 للقطار
وهو من أرقى وأجدد أحياء القاهرة .. واحتفل هذا الحي بمرور 100 عام عليه منذ سنوات قليلة

- الصورة 30 -



أحد تماثيل رمسيس وجدوه مدفوناً تحت الرمال ..
وفي الصورة السابقة رفعوه استعداداً لنقله
التمثال الآن موجود في متحف الشمس .. وهو بجانب الأهرامات .. وهو نفس المتحف الموجود به سفينة الشمس*

*



*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الصورة 31 -



**مقهى قديم ..
ويبدو أنهم كانوا على أبواب رمضان .. حيث الفوانيس معلقة خارج القهوة

- الصورة 32 -



**وسيلة المواصلات المتوفرة والسهلة أيامها ..
يوجد الآن هذا المنظر في القرى الريفية .. ولكن مع اختلاف ملابس النساء والرجال .. واختلاف بسيط في شكل العربة .. الشيء الوحيد الذي لم يتغير هو الحمار 
وإذا كانت السيارة في الصور السابقة هي مرسيدس .. فهذه تويوتا 

- الصورة 33 -



**تدريبات الشرطة .. وكما في الوقت الحاضر كانت ملابسهم بيضاء اللون
وفي الصورة السابقة تدريبات أو استعراضات .. وكانت تتم في منطقة القلعة حيث وجود مساحات واسعة وخالية .. ويظهر في خلفية الصورة مسجد السلطان حسن .. وبجانبه مسجد الرفاعي ، وهما أشهر مسجدين موجودين بجانب القلعة

مسجد السلطان حسن من الداخل ستجدونه 4 غرف مفتوحين على بعض .. في كل ركن غرفة .. حيث كان يتم تدريس كل مذهب من مذاهب الإسلام الأربعة في ركن .. وفي منتصف المسجد نافورة للوضوء وللشرب

أول ما تدخلوا ستجدوا طريقة غريبة وقديمة لتكييف الهواء !! تقف تحتها في الصيف وإذا بالهواء البارد دون استخدام أي أجهزة !!
اذهبوا هناك واكتشفوا الطريقة بأنفسكم لتروا عبقرية العقل الإسلامي القديم

معلش أتكلمت كتيييير عن المسجد لأنه من المساجد الجميلة جداً .. وسأختصر في التعليق على الصورة القادمة 

- الصورة 34 -




- الصورة 35 -



**أبراج الحمام التي تشتهر بها الفيوم ..
كان يعيش أيامها في سلام .. لم يكن يتخيل بأن أحفاده يوماً ما سيصيبهم أنفلونزا الطيور !

- الصورة 36 -



**أمام الأرض الزراعية على النيل مباشرة ..
جمع البطيخ استعداداً لطرحه في الأسواق
هذه المنطقة هي أخصب منطقة زراعية في العالم .. واسمها دلتا النيل .. وهي الواقعة بين فرعي النيل ( دمياط ورشيد )
حيث يأتي النيل بالتربة الخصبة من أفريقيا ويوصلها إلى الدلتا ..

الواد بليه موجود هنا برضه 

- الصورة 37 -



**في أحد شوارع مصر الجديدة .. وداخل أحد الأسواق المفتوحة
الناس كلها مجتمعين حول شيء ما !! قد يكون special offer لأحد المنتجات 
أو ساحر في الطريق يستعرض حركاته الخفيفة
ولكن واضح أنه شيء جذاب ..

- الصورة 38 -



**صورة من زاوية رائعة للقلعة ..
وسيدة مصرية ماشية تتمخطر على الطرقات الواسعة ..
هذه المنطقة الآن من أزحم الأماكن .. وهي بداية الإقتراب من العتبة .. لدرجة أن البعض يسميها ( الصين الشعبية )

- الصورة 39 -



**من الآثار الغير معرفة لدى الكثير منا ..
أولاً ما ترونه هو أحد الآثار الغارقة أيام الفيضان .. ولكنه الآن مازال موجوداً وستروا صورته بعد قليل

ولكن ما هذان التمثالان؟
اسمهما : ممنون
الإسم يوناني .. ولكنه تمثال فرعوني .. بعدما تهدم جزء منه أصبح يُخرج صوتاً نتيجة مرور الهواء من خلاله
الصوت مثل الصفير العالي لكنه مخيف .. وكان هذا الصوت يخرج في الليل فقط
لما سمعه اليونانيون أطلقوا عليه اسم ( ممنون ) وهو أحد أبطالهم الذين ماتوا في الحروب
طوله 20 متر ! وهو في الأصل تمثال لـ ( أمُنحُتُب ) ، وهو في الجهة الغربية من النيل



صورة التمثالين بعد نجاتهما من الغرق ( 20 متر مستحيل يغرق )
*
*

*

----------


## حسام عمر

*40 -



**الجامع الأزهر من الداخل ..
يشبه في تصميمه المسجد النبوي .. كما أن مسجد عمرو بن العاص أقرب منه إلى المسجد النبوي
كل من يجلس في الصورة السابقة لابس ملابس الأزهر .. 
**- الصورة 41 -



**مدينة الأقصر ..
لاحظوا اتساع نهر النيل هناك .. ومن يريد رؤية نهر النيل في أبهى صورة .. فهو في أسوان والأقصر 
حيث الإتساع وشدة زرقة الماء .. كما أن ضفتيه يكونا من الجرانيت البني والكهرمان الأحمر
تخيلوا الصورة السابقة بألوانها الطبيعية .. الماء الأزرق + الطريق الأسود + الشجر الأخضر + البيوت والمراكب الملونة
فعلاً كما قالوا عن الأقصر : شايفين مكانها .. ما بين جيرانها .. زي الشموع حوالين تورته

- الصورة 42 -



**المزارعين أثناء جمع القصب ..
والقصب متوفر بكميات هائلة في مصر .. ولعل الجميع يلاحظ ذلك من كثرة محلات عصير القصب في القاهرة وبقية المدن ، لذك فهو رخيص جداً .. بل هو أرخص مشروب في مصر



وهذه صورة لأحد المزارعين الطيبين وهو يحمل أعواد القصب

- الصورة 43 -



**أحد أعمدة معبد من معابد الأقصر
أنظروا لضخامة العامود ونقوشه الرائعة والدقيقة !

مش عارف الأولاد متذنّبين والا إيه ! 

- الصورة 44 -



**أول طائرة من هذا النوع تطير في أجواء مصرية
الصورة التقطت عام 1910 في منطقة خالية بمصر الجديدة
طبعاً مصر الجديدة كانت صحراء أول ما بُنيت .. وكانت بالنسبة لهم كالمدن الجديدة بالنسبة لنا الآن .. يعني مثل مدينة 6 أكتوبر والتي ستصبح يوماً ما في قلب القاهرة !

ولكن ما هذا الصندوق الموجود خلف الطائرة !!
باين إنها غرفة نوم الطيار هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

- الصورة 45 -



**سياح أجانب عند الأهرامات ..
متأنتكين زي ما قالت حتشبسوت
وهم دول التُحَف اللي كنت أقصدهم يا شهد 

أنظروا إلى الحمار في الصورة السابقة !! كان هذا آخر حمار تطأ أقدامه أرض الأهرامات

- الصورة 46 -



**صورة عن قرب لفرع النيل الذي كان موجوداً عند الأهرامات
وكما قلت فهو ليس النيل .. وإنما أحد فروعه الصغيرة والتي رُدمت
والنيل له فروع كثيرة جداً .. وستراها بصورة واضحة لو رأيت صورة من القمر الصناعي
ومن أشهر فروعه ( بحر يوسف ) وهو الذي يسقي مدينة الفيوم كلها .. وهو متفرع من النيل من عند مدينة أسيوط

- الصورة 47 -



**جنود بريطانيين على ظهر القطار المتجه من القاهرة إلى السويس والذي كان ينقلهم لمعسكراتهم
وواضح بأن القطار كان يعمل بالبخار !
وواضح أيضاً أنهم ( مزوّغين من دفع ثمن التذكرة ) 

- الصورة 48 -



**جزء من الحارة المصرية القديمة ..
يظهر فيها جمال المشربية .. ومازالت تتزين ها بعض البيوت إلى الآن
فعلاً كل أشياء الزمن الماضي كانت قيّمة .. حتى مدخل البيوت تشعر فيه بالأبهة والأصالة

- الصورة 49 -



**المتحف المصري ..
كما هو تماماً .. ولكن ما تغير هو المنطقة المحيطة .. فالآن أصبحت كلها حدائق ونوافير
كما تم تسويرها بسور يفصل بينه وبين ميدان التحرير
المتحف هو أول متحف في العالم بُني كمتحف .. ولم يكن بيتاً ثم تحول لمتحف بعد وفاة صاحبه

- الصورة 50 -



**لعل الكثير لا يعرف ما يفعله هذا الرجل !!
ما يُمسك به هي آلة بدائية يُخرج بها الماء من جوف الأرض .. يمسك الآلة من ذراعها ويحركها لأعلى ولأسفل طول فترة خروج الماء من الأرض .. لو توقف فلن يخرج الماء
توجد هذه الطريقة إلى الآن في الأرياف ولكن على نطاق محدود وتسمى الطرونمبة .. حيث الأراضي بها ماء كثير وقريب من سطح الأرض

الماء الذي يخرج يعبأه الرجل في الشيء الموجود خلفه .. واسمها قِربة .. وهي مصنوعة من الجلد
حيث كانوا يأخذوها معهم أثناء السفر .. وسبب صنعها من الجلد هو أنه يعزل الماء عن حرارة الجو ويحافظ عليها باردة لمدة طويلة

**
*

----------


## حسام عمر

*- الصورة 51 -



**الفلاحين يجمعون القمح ويضعونه في ( شِوال )
تشتهر مدن الدلتا وبعض مدن الصعيد بإنتاج القمح .. ويُوزّع منها على كافة أنحاء مصر .. وأيامها كان يتم التوزيع بالقطار
لذا كان يضعه الفلاحين داخل الشوال .. والشوال ذو وزن ثابت
يعني كل واحد منهم 100 كيلو تقريباً ..



وهذه صورتهم وهم ينتظرون القطار لبيع إنتاجهم
لاحظوا المحل على اليسار .. مبني من الطوب ومكتوب عليه ice cream 

- الصورة 52 -



**لقطة قديمة لقناة السويس أثناء عبور السفن بها
القناة طولها 163 كيلو متر وهي تختصر طريق طويل جداً
حيث السفن القادمة من آسيا كان عليها أن تدور حول قارة أفريقيا حتى تصل إلى أوروبا .. والعكس أيضاً
الآن ما عليها سوى دخول قناة السويس وخلال ساعة تكون انتقلت من آسيا إلى أوروبا
القناة صناعية وليست طبيعية .. يعني كانت غير موجودة أصلاً وتم حفرها بعد ذلك

- الصورة 53 -



**الشادوف ..
ما ترونه على اليمين هو نهر النيل .. وعلى اليسار أرض زراعية لأحد الفلاحين
وما يفعله الرجل في الصورة هو أنه ينقل الماء من النيل لري الأرض .. وذلك باستخدام الشادوف
الشادوف من الأدوات القديمة جداً في مصر .. وكان الفراعنة يستخدمونه لري أراضيهم

- الصورة 54 -



**بيت هاديء على الكورنيش ..
ينتشر على الكورنيش في القاهرة مشاتل .. والمشتل هو عبارة عن قطعة أرض صغيرة تكون مخصصة للورود والزهور
حيث يعتني بها شخص معين ويأتي الناس ليشتروها منه
هذا الشخص يكون من الأرياف حيث معرفته الجيدة بأنواع الزهور وطريقة زرع كل زهرة والعناية بها
ويقيم في بيت داخل المشتل .. ويكون بالطبع على النيل كما في الصورة السابقة
وتظهر في الصورة ابنة الرجل وهي تلعب مع معزتها 

- الصورة 55 -



**جمع محصول القطن ..
ومعروف أن القطن المصري هو أجود أنواع القطن .. ويتم تصدير كميات هائلة منه سنوياً
لذلك يُسمى : الذهب الأبيض

- الصورة 56 -



**محلات الأمريكين قديماً ..
ليس لها علاقة بأمريكا ولا الأمريكيين .. ولكن هكذا اسمها
المنطقة السابقة هي مصر الجديدة ..

- الصورة 57 -



**صورة كوبري قصر النيل ولكن من زاوية أخرى ..
وللعلم أول ما بُني هذا الكوبري لم يكن عليه الأسدين المشهور بهما الآن

- الصورة 58 -



**صورة من أعلى للقاهرة .. مدينة الألف مئذنة
ومازالت مآذنها القديمة موجودة منظهر الجميل وجوها الإيماني
الصورة السابقة من أعلى أحد المساجد المجاورة للقلعة ..

- الصورة 59 -



**عائلة بأكملها تمشي على كورنيش الأقصر ..
وهمة راكبين العربية الكارو
والأولاد الصغار معهم أعواد قصب

- الصورة 60 -



نساء مصر قبل 100 سنة 


**
*

----------


## amlyamly

ايه الجمال ده صور مش معقولة انا طماعة عايزة كماااااااااااان وكمان حلوة التعليقات اللى تحت الصور
بس حقيقى الف شكر على المجهود الرائع :hey:

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر لردك الجميل*

----------


## زيزى على

تسلم ايديك الصور رائعه
ياريت الزمن يرجع

----------


## حسام عمر

*اختي زيزي*

*للأسف اللي فات مبيرجعش تاني*

*والف شكر لردك الجميل*

----------


## bedo_ic

حسام باشا الموضوع عايز له ايام علشان الواحد يقدر يخلصه
تحياتى لمجهودك الرائع المعتاد
تحياتى
بيدووووووووو

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف شكر لردك الجميل*

*اخي الجميل*

----------


## الاثمان

ذكرتنا لا ايام زمان يا اخ حسام وترا فكرتك حلوه اكتير علي موضوع  الصور لمصر ايام زمان 

وبجد موضوع حلو اكتير ومشكور  يا اخ حسام  وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## حسام عمر

*ربنا يكرمك ويبركلك يا بك*

----------


## aid7000

بسم الله ماشاء الله ..جهد ممتاز وصور جميلة جدا بدرجة انى بغمض عنيا وبتخيل نفسى جوة الصورة 
ونفسى الاقى الصور اللى رسمها الفنانين الاوربيين عن مصر زمان
وشكرا

----------


## حسام عمر

*بأذن الله ادورلك عليهم بس بعد شهر رمضان*

----------


## nefer

_مش ممكن يا حسام أيه الروعة دى 
و عجبتنى جدا صورة اللواء / محمد نجيب
 و خلفية صورته الهرم لدرجة إنى عملتها صورة سطح المكتب عندى
بس أنا رقبتى و جعتنى من كثرة الصور
أنا مستنى العيدية منك السنة دى ها تعملها مفاجأة
ها تجمع الصور دى كلها فى ملف واحد و ترسلها لنا
صح ولا لأ
_

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف شكر لردك الجميل*

*اخي الجميل*

----------


## amlyamly

:hey: الف شكر ليك صور روعة :hey: 
لقد طلبت ملف البور بوينت قبل ذلك ارجوك لا تبخل به علينا وارفعه مرة اخرى

----------


## حسام عمر

*هو للأسف مش عندي دلوقتي*

*وانا بدور عليه*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بيت السحيمي

**في مصر أماكن كثيرة مساجد، كنائس، وأماكن أثرية ترجع لعهود قديمة: يمكن مش مشهورة وأحيانا نسمع عنها بالصدفة.. ريبورتاج في التليفزيون مثلا أو صور حلوة في مجلة أو حتى حكاية من صديق.. وساعتها الواحد يرفع حاجب ويسهم وهو مش مصدق إن في حاجات في بلدنا ما نعرفهاش.. فيه وجه لمصر جميل قوي ويستحق إن إحنا نقف ونعمل زووم عليه ونبحلق فيه كمان.. 
بيت السحيمي



**بيت السحيمي هو أشهر البيوت في مصر القديمة وهو بيقع في منطقة تدعى (الدرب الأصفر) وبالتحديد عند (باب الفتوح) 
وبالتحديد في شارع اسمه (المعز لدين الله الفاطمي).. 
وأهمية بيت السحيمي إنه أكبر بيت إسلامي بيأرخ لشكل الحياة في مصر في العهد العثماني تحديدا في القرن السابع عشر أيام وجود العثمانيين في مصر. يعني لو غمضت عينيك وفكرت إن إحنا رجعنا بالزمن 400 سنة لورا، أيام وجود العثمانيين في مصر، تقدر تتخيل شكل الحياة كان إزاي؟ 
البيوت المتلاصقة والحارة والستات اللي لهم عالم خاص بهم.. حياة مختلفة تماما عن اللي بنعيشها دلوقتي، زمن تاني له قوانينه الخاصة به ولا يمكن يرجع... كل اللي نقدر نعمله إن إحنا نطل عليه من شبابيك أو مشربيات زي اللي موجودة في السحيمي بالضبط.. 
• الطريق إلى بيت السحيمي:



**أسهل حاجة عشان تروح بيت السحيمي أن أنت تسأل عن "باب الفتوح" اللي بيبعد عن السحيمي خمس دقائق مشيا على الأقدام. 
وطبعا المواصلات العامة حاجة لا بأس بها في الحالات دي. مثلا أتوبيس 102 من محطة شارع التحرير في الدقي بيروح هناك. كمان ممكن أي مواصلة للأزهر ومن هناك تأخد أي تاكسي لشارع اسمه "أمير الجيوش" اللي هو امتداد لشارع المعز لدين الله الغاطمي. من شارع أمير الجيوش للمعز لدين الله حوالي عشر دقائق مشي. أول لما حتوصل حتلاقي يافطة مكتوب عليها "مشروع ترميم وإحياء منطقة بيت السحيمي" أول ما حتعدي اليافطة حتلاقي نفسك في حارة ومحاط بثلاث بيوت واحد منهم السحيمي.. على الناحية الشمال من أول الحارة حتلاقي راجل طيب قاعد بيقطع التذاكر.. حتقطع تذكرة (2 جنيه) حيشاورلك على الباب اللي بعده علطول وتدخل... 
• زووم إن على البيت: 

**لما حتدخل بيت السحيمي أول حاجة حتلفت نظرك المكان الواسع اللي في المدخل والدكك العربي الموجودة هناك. مجموعة الدكك دي كان اسمها التختبوش.. والتختبوش أساسا كلمة فارسية: "تخت" معناه مقعد أو كرسي وبوش معناها صاحب المكان. وكان التختبوش يستخدم كما كان أولي للزيارة. بس الحقيقة أنا عرفت بعد كده إن للتختبوش وظيفة حساسة وهامة جدا في البيت.. 
عريس يقعد في التختبوش وعروسة ترمي المنديل...! 



إذا كان وظيفة التختبوس استقبال الضيوف، فإن أكيد مفيش أهم من العريس اللي كان بيقعد زمان في التختبوش مع والد العروس وهو يتقدم للفتاة.. طبعا التختبوش في ساحة البيت (الدور الأرضي) ومن الدور الأول (قسم الحراملك) كانت تجلس العروسة وتلاحظ العريس وتراه وتستمع له من خلال المشربيات في الدور الأول وتلقي عليه حكما لا غبار عليه وهو يتجاذب أطراف الحديث مع والدها.. ولو استراحت الفتاة للعريس فإن كل ما عليها هو أن تفتح إحدى المشربيات المواجهة للتختبوش وترمي المنديل كدلالة على موافقتها.. أما إذا لم تسترح العروسة للعريس فإنها تكتفي بأن تفتح المشريية وتغلقها.. إيه رأيكم في الطريقة دي للزواج؟؟

قبل ما نشوف البيت أوضة أوضة.. أنا أحب أعرفكم الأول على الشيخ أمين السحيمي والبيت اللي إحنا فيه.. 



**أمين السحيمي كان راجل محترم... (الله يرحمه)
على عكس ما يظن البعض، أمين السحيمي لم يكن تركيا بل كان مصريا وكان يعمل "كبير رواق الأتراك" في الجامع الأزهر. الأزهر في الماضي كان مقسم لأورقة: رواق الصعايدة، رواق المغاربة ورواق الأتراك. وعلى عكس البيوت المجاورة مثل بيت الخرزاتي، فإن وجود الطابع الديني كان يغلب على البيت. فعلى العكس من بيت الخرزاتي الذي كان يعمل تاجراً ويوجد في بيته قاعة لـ"المغنى" فإن بيت السحيمي كان يخلو من ذلك، الأمر الذي يدل على طابع الرجل الديني الذي كان يعمل شيخا في الأزهر.. 
السحيمي ليس هو من بنى البيت:



**على الرغم من أن السحيمي هو اسم البيت، فإن أمين السحيمي لم يكن هو من قام ببناء البيت. فقد تم بناء بيت السحيمي على مرحلتين: المرحلة الأولى سنة 1648 على يد الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطبلاوي والمرحلة الثانية سنة 1701 على يد الشيخ إسماعيل شلبي وتم ضم البيتين فيما بعد على يد الشيخ محمد القصبي. لكن آخر من سكن في البيت هو الشيخ أحمد أمين السحيمي ونسبة له تم تسمية البيت بهذا الاسم. والبيت يتكون من 115 فراغا ما بين قاعات وحمامات ومطابخ وأماكن مخصصة للرجال تسمى "السلاملك" وأماكن مخصصة للحريم تسمى "الحراملك". 
3.. 2.. 1.. زووم إن تاني مرة...



**يمكن أهم قاعة في الدور الأرضي من البيت القاعة الشتوية.. واللي بتوضح إزاي العمارة الإسلامية لها ذوقها الخاص بها.. وإبداعها الخاص.. القاعة الشتوية تقع ناحية الجنوب من البيت. ولأنها قاعة شتوية، فإنها تخلو من فتحات كثيرة: مجرد مشربية واحدة تعمل على تهوية المكان ودخول الهواء. كما أن جدران هذه القاعة مغلفة بالخشب حتى تعطي حرارة ودفء للمكان. 
ويمكن أهم حاجة في القاعة الزخارف الأصلية وقطع البلاط التي لم يحدث عليها أي تغيير...
الجدران منقوش عليها أبيات من بردة البوصيري التي كتبها في مدح الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.. يمكن كلامها صعب بس لما تسمعه تحس إن الكلام حلو وفيه حاجة:

**أمن تذكُّر جيران بذي سلمِ
مزجت دمعا جرى من مقلة بدمِ 
أم هبت الريح من تلقاء كاظمة 
وأومض البرق في الظلماء من إضمِ
على فكرة بردة البوصيري أساسا حوالي ألف بيت إلا أن أبياتا قليلة هي التي تزين جدران القاعة الشتوية في بيت السحيمي... 
في قاعة الدرس، كانت السيدات يسمعن تلاوة القرآن من وراء المشربيات... 



إذا كانت القاعة الشتوية تظهر بعض ملامح العمارة الإسلامية، فإن "قاعة الدرس" تكشف ملامح أمين السحيمي والطابع الديني للبيت. فقاعة الدرس كانت تكتسب مكانة هامة خاصة في المواسم الدينية والأعياد. وكان السيدات يسمعن تلاوة القرآن من وراء المشربيات. ولعل وجود الـ"شخشخية" في السقف هو أكثر ما يميز المكان... الشخشيخة هي قبة موجودة في السقف هدفها ترطيب المكان وتهويته عن طريق ثقوب موجودة بها.. 

ولأن القاعات في العمارة الإسلامية لها تكوين خاص بها، فأنا حابّة أعمل Pause وأحكي شوية عن العمارة الإسلامية، قبل ما نطلع الحراملك في الدور الثاني:* 

*في العمارة الإسلامية كان للقاعات (الغرف) نمط ثابت. فكانت القاعة تتكون من "درقاعة" وهو الجزء المنخفض من الأرض الذي يحتل منتصف الغرفة. ثم يوجد سلمة تصعد بك لمستوى ثانٍ من الحجرة ويسمى "إيوان" تماما مثل المباني الحديثة التي تتكون من مستويين فيكون الرسبشن في المستوى الأول (درقاعة) ثم باقي الغرف مستوى ثانٍ (إيوان). وعلى جانبي القاعة يوجد "كتبيات" (دواليب) لحفظ الكتب وأغراض البيت..* 

*زووم إن... ثالث مرة
وأنت طالع السلالم للدور الثاني، حيلفت نظرك إن أنت بتمر بأكثر من مستوى عشان توصل للقاعات الخاصة بالدور الثاني.. الدور أغلبه "حريمي" وبيكشف الكثير عن شكل الحياة في الماضي وحياة السيدات بالأخص: 
المشربيات ضيقة في الأسفل حتى لا تجرح من في الداخل...



**على عكس القاعة الشتوية في الدور الأول التي لا يوجد بها سوى مشربية واحدة، فإن المشربيات في هذه القاعة باتساع الجدار. حين تدقق النظر إلى المشربيات، ستلاحظ أن الفراغات في الجزء الأسفل من المشربيات ضيقة حتى لا تجرح من بالداخل. أما في الجزء العلوي من المشربيات، فالفتحات واسعة حتى تساعد على تهوية المكان ودخول الضوء. 
**المقعد الصيفي يحمل النص التأسيسي للبيت
بجوار القاعة الصيفية، يوجد ما يسمى بـ"المقعد الصيفي" الذي يحمل النص التأسيسي للجزء الأول من البيت الذي قام ببنائه الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطبلاوي، لما تروح هناك هتحس بصعوبة كبيرة وبمتعة الاكتشاف وأنت تقرأ الحروف: 
أنشأ هذا المكان المبارك من فيض فضل الله وإنعامه العبد الفقير الراجي عفو ربه ومغفرته الشيخ الفاضل الهمام عبد الوهاب الطبلاوي في عام ثمانٍ وخمسين وألف.. 
**لا بد أن تقيم السيدة إقامة كاملة في قاعة الولادة 
بل أن تلد السيدة بشهر، كانت تجيء في قاعة الولادة وتقيم إقامة كاملة هي والخدم، وكان في هذه الغرفة كرسي مخصص للولادة معروف منذ القدم وحتى منذ العصر الفرعوني. بمجرد أن تلد هذه السيدة، كانت القاعة تستخدم كأي قاعة أخرى في الحراملك..* 

*والثلاجة في الماضي كانت المزيرة أو المزملة: 
وفي ركن من الأركان، يوجد دولاب خشبي عندما تفتح أبوابه تجد زيرا، كان يستخدم لتبريد المياه. والهدف من وضع الزير في دولاب هو إيجاد مساحة فارغة حوله حتى تبرد المنطقة حول الزير فيكون الزير بمثابة ثلاجة تبرد المياه.. 
والحمام زي الحمامات التركي:



الحمام في بيت السحيمي على نفس نمط الحمامات الشعبية التي ما زالت موجودة حتى الآن. ينقسم الحمام إلى عدة قاعات: قاعة باردة (مدخل الحمام مباشرة ) وهو مكان بارد لا يوجد فيه أي وسائل تهوية ويتم فيه المساج. قاعة دافئة وهي القاعة الوسطى والسونا. ويمكن أكثر حاجة تلفت نظرك في الحمام الزجاج الملون اللي بيغطي السقف واللي كان يعمل على دخول الضوء وفي نفس الوقت يمنع خروج البخار حتى يحتفظ بسخونة القاعة. 

**ولأن الزخارف التي تزين السقف سمة عامة في البيت، فإن الكلام عن الزخارف الإسلامية يمكن يكون شيئا مهما، خاصة بالنسبة للقاعة القادمة اللي هي أهم قاعة في بيت السحيمي... 
الزخارف في العمارة الإسلامية تنقسم إلى ثلاث أقسام: القسم الأول زخارف نباتية وهي عبارة عن فروع نباتية ورسوم أزهار وأشجار. القسم الثاني زخارف كتابية كآيات القرآن وأبيات الشعر بمختلف الخطوط مثل كوفي ورقعة. والنوع الثالث زخارف هندسية، كالمربعات والمثلثات والنجوم. 
ويمكن الكلام عن الزخارف يكتسب أهمية خاصة لما نشوف القاعة اللي جاية وهي أهم قاعة في البيت...
اللون الأزرق أهم ما يميز قاعة استقبال الزوار 



**من أهم القاعات في بيت السحيمي قاعة استقبال كبار الزوار وحين تدخل هذه القاعة أول ما سيلفت نظرك اللون الأزرق... فجدران هذه القاعة من القيشاني التركي الذي يطغى عليه اللون الأزرق وعلى الحائط تجد أطباق صيني معلقة يغلب عليها اللون الأزرق.. 
إلا أن الزخارف في الحجرة تختلف عن باقي الزخارف في قاعات السحيمي، فمنذ عصر محمد علي ظهر نظام حديث في الفن مقتبس من أوروبا ويدعى "الباروك" و"الركوك" وفيه تأخذ التفريعات النباتية شكلا أكبر بعكس الزخارف الإسلامية. لما حتروح القاعة دي أكيد حتقف مبهور وأنت بتبص للقيشاني والنحاس الموجود هناك حتى القبقاب المصنوع من الخزف والفضة. لما حتقعد هناك شوية.. صدقني حتكون مش عايز تتحرك من مكانك...!!! 

**وأخيرا عظمتين لفك النحس!!!
بجوار قاعة استقبال الزوار، حتلاقي أوضة مقفولة لما تفتح الباب وتدخل مش حتلاقي حاجة فيها غير فقرتين من العمود الفقري لحوت. سر وجود العظمتين هو أن زوجة السحيمي لم تكن تنجب ولذلك أتت بالعظمتين التي كان يعتقد – في الماضي- إنهما ممكن يفكوا النحس لو خطت عليهما.. إلا إن امرأة السحيمي لم تنجب والعظمتين ما عملوش حاجة.. في حكايات بتقول إن السحيمي تزوج امرأة أخرى لكي ينجب وحكايات تانية بتقول إن السحيمي توفي صغيرا ولم يسعفه الأجل...



البيت لسه ما انتهاش.. لما تنزل السلالم من الدور الثاني إلى الدور الأرضي ستجد في الخلف جنينة وإسطبل فيه ساقية كانت تستخدم لجلب المياه للبيت.. مهما حاولت وصف البيت، في كل جزء فيه حاجة بتشدك للماضي وتخليك تقف مبهور وإنت بترجع بالزمن للوراء. الشيء الأكيد الممتد من الماضي هو شجرة من عمر البيت، شجرة "نبق" لسة وارفة وبتطلع ثمر حتى الآن*

----------


## حسام عمر

***
*
***
*
*منظر من الفضاء للأهرامات**
*
*يوجد فى مصر حاليا تقريبا 104 هرم منتشره ما بين الجيزه و حتى النوبه تقريبا و كما هو معروف ان الأهرامات كانت مقابر لبعض فراعين مصر , و لكن لماذا اختاروا الشكل الهرمى تحديدا لبناء مقابرهم و كيف تطورت فكره بناء الهرم و غيرها من الاسئله و التى تحتاج منا الى مقدمه لتوضيح هذه التساؤلات.
يجرى نهر النيل فى مصر كما هو معروف من الجنوب الى الشمال و يقسم مصر الى نصفين شرقى و غربى و قد عاش قدماء المصريون على ضفاف نهر النيل و بدأوا فى إقامه حضارتهم على جانبيه و يبدأ تاريخ مصر من سنه 3200 قبل الميلاد تقريبا و هو بدايه معرفه الكتابه عند المصريين ,اما ما قبل ذلك فيسمى عصور ما قبل التاريخ و منذ العصور الاولى اعتقد المصرى القديم فى فكره البعث بعد الموت و الحياه مره أخرى فى عالم اخر و قد جاءت هذه الفكره من ملاحظته للطبيعه و ما يتكرر فيها مثل الشمس و فيضان نهر النيل الذى يتكرر كل عام فى نفس الموعد و الزرع الذى ينبت مره ثانيه بعد حصاده. و اعتقد المصرى القديم ان الشرق يمثل الحياه بينما الغرب يعنى الموت مثلما تولد الشمس كل يوم من الشرق و تموت فى الغرب ، من هذه النقطه نجد أن كل اهرامات مصر باعتبارها مقابر بل و كل مقابر المصريين القدماء تقع غرب النيل مع استثناء وحيد تقريبا.
و منذ البدايه كان الدفن يتم فى حفره بيضاويه الشكل مع وضع بعض الاوانى البسيطه بداخلها مع المتوفى لاستخدامها فى العالم الآخر , و كان الميت يدفن فى وضع الجنين فى بطن الأم و ذلك لتسهيل عمليه ميلاده مره آخرى و الوجه يكون متجه للشرق , و مع مرور الوقت بدأت الحفره تتسع و تتطورت إلى ان أصبحت غرفه أو غرفتين مع ازدياد الادوات الموضوعه بداخلها و بناء جدرانها بالطوب و ازداد التطور بعد ذلك ليصل إلى بناء من الطوب فوق الأرض أعلى هذه الحجرات و هو ما يسمى بالمصطبه .**
*
***
*
*شكل لمصطبه من درجتين**
*
<DIV align=center><STRONG><FONT color=darkslategray><FONT size=6><FONT face="Comic Sans MS">و مع بدايه الأسره الثالثه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*موضوع غاية فى الروعة 

من أخ رائع 

وبجد مصر زمان ودلوقتى فرق شاسع وبالذات الزحمة ...

تسلم ايدك ياغالى 

وننتظر مزيدك

أخوك أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## زهره

صور جميله 
معلومات تحفه 
تسلم ايدك 
وياريت مصر ترجع تاني للايام دي

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسلم ايدك يا حسام 

موضوع جميل قوى زى ما أتعودنا منك دائما

أكيد أيام زمان كانت أحلى بكتير

كفاية صورة الهرم والنيل أمامه

يا ريت الواحد يرجع يعيش فى الزمن ده تانى*

----------


## القاضى الكبير

شكرا جزيلا اخى / حسام 

للمجهود الكبير ــ والموضوع الرائع 

بس لو كانت الصور اكبر شوية !!

مع اطيب تمنياتى

----------


## مي مؤمن

*موضوع بجد تحفه ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك يا حسام على الصور الرااااائعه دي
تحياتي لك*

----------


## حسام عمر

*ربنا يكرمكم ويبركلكم على تشجعكم ليا*

----------


## حسام عمر

صور نادرة لمصر من 150 سنة

الحلاق .. الصورة لا تحتاج لتعليق .. فهي تشرح نفسها .. تاريخ تصوير الصورة 1872م.


فلاح بسيط .. يحمل محصول أرضه على ظهر حماره ويبتسم .. حياة بسيطة وهادئة كما.


صورة منذ 110 سنة لأبو الهول .. لاحظوا أن نصف جسمه مختفي تحت الرمال .. لأنكم إذا شاهدتم صور حديثة له ستجدوا أرجله ظاهرة فوق الأرض .. تمت إزاحة الرمال عنه كي يظهر بشكله الطبيعي .. وتم كذلك ترميم أنفه وشفتيه.


مجموعة من المسافرين المصريين في راحة وسط الصحراء .. الجمال تستريح - والمسافرون ما بين قائم وساجد .. لا استراحات مكيفة على الطريق - ولا hotels أو On Run Stations مليئة بالمشروبات الباردة .. ما أصعب السفر وقتها .. ورغم ذلك كانوا يحافظون على صلاتهم.


عمال يصنعون الحرير يدوياً .. كانوا يأخذون خيوط الحرير من دودة القز .. ثم باستخدام هذه الآلات الخشبية ينتجون الحرير كما تشاهدون .. الصور التقطت سنة 1880م.


يأخذون الماء العذب من النيل في قِـرَب كي يكون معهم في سفرهم عبر المركب الظاهر بالصورة .. الماء الذي يأخذوه ليس للاستخدام العادي فقط .. بل وللشرب .. فقد كان الجميع يشرب من النيل مباشرة كحال أي نهر وقتها .. فقد كانت الأنهار كما خلقها الله بدون مبيدات كيميائية ولا فضلات صناعية
فقط تجلس أمام النيل وتمد يديك وتشرب !


كوفي شوب في الجيزة .. طبعاً كوفي شوب حسب ما ننطقها اليوم .. ولكن أيامها كانوا يطلقون عليها ( عُرّاشية ) أكيد كانوا يذهبون هناك يحتمون من الشمس ويشربون الفلوذج .. الصورة التقطت سنة 1876م.


داخل الجامع الأزهر سنة 1880م .. وكان الأزهر بل وجميع المساجد في ذلك الوقت ليس مجرد مسجد للصلاة فقط .. بل كان يُلقى فيه الدروس في جميع المجالات - وكذلك كان مكاناً آمناً للمسافرين.


مدخل مسجد السلطان حسن - بجانب القلعة .. هذا المسجد موجود كما هو حتى الآن .. ويزوره السياح ليروا روعة فن العمارة الإسلامي .. لمن أراد زيارة المسجد يذهب لمنطقة القلعة وسيجد مسجدين أمام بعضهما .. هما هذا المسجد ومسجد الرفاعي
يتوسط المسجد نافورة للوضوء وشرب الماء .. وله أربعة أركان .. كل ركن كان يُدرّس فيه مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة .. والخطيب السابق لهذا المسجد كان الشيخ علي جمعة ( مفتي مصر الحالي ).


أنظروا كيف كان زي المرأة المصرية من 100 سنة !.


مكان لتحفيظ القرآن .. وهو ما يطلق عليه ( كُـتّاب ) .. بناه الشيخ عبد الرحمن كتخُـدَه وجعله سبيل لمن أراد الحفظ ( مجاني ) .. الكتاب مازال مجوداً بهيئته كما هو .. في شارع النحاسين
لاحظوا الطلبة في الدور العلوي ولاحظوا أيضاً ثواب هذه الصدقة الجارية .. التي مازالت تجري حتى اليوم !.



****

**

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

**

** 

** 

** 

**

** 

** 

** 

** 



**

----------


## مي مؤمن

صور رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه يا حسام
بجد ما شاء الله جميله جدا خلتنا نتخيل ايام زمان زمنهم جميل قوي 
وقد ايه كانت الدنيا بسيطه وبدون تكلف ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك يا حسام على الصور الي كلها احلى من بعضها
تحياتي لك

----------


## amlyamly

*السلام عليكم* 
*الف الف شكر على المواضيع الجميلة*
*كل ماادخل المنتدى لازم امر واشوف الجديد وطبعا مش ملاحقة*
*فى انتظار الجديد*

----------


## حسام عمر

*ألف شكر لكم أخوتي الكرام*

----------


## الاصيل والخسيس

بعد التحية ان مش عارف اشوف الصور حد يفهمنى والنبى

----------


## الاصيل والخسيس

هى فبن الصور؟

----------


## قلب مصر

> بعد التحية ان مش عارف اشوف الصور حد يفهمنى والنبى





> هى فبن الصور؟


أهلا بك
حضرتك ستجد الصور موجودة في المشاركات أرقام 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 11 ، 12 ، 13 ، 15 ، 16 ، 19 ، 20 ، 27 ، 28 ، 29 ، 30 ، 31 ، 37 ، 52 ، 53 ، 54 ، 55 ، 56 ، 71 ، 72 ، 79 

وإذا لم تراهم فأكيد في مشكلة عند حضرتك في التصفح فياريت تجرب متصفح آخر وتحاول تراهم مرة أخرى 
تحياتي

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف شكر اختي الفاضله*

----------


## الاصيل والخسيس

لو سمحتم وبالراحة كدة حد يشرحلى ازاى اشوف الصور مع العلم انى غيرت المتصفح

----------


## حسام عمر

*دوس على زر اظهار الصور*

----------


## maya2007

عن جد تكرملى عيونك خيي حسام عن جد و انا بشاهدهم كنت ناسيه كل شي و تخيلت نفسي انى عايشه بهالايام و مافي تلوث و لا زحمه و حياة بسيطه و عدم تكلفه لمطالب الحياه عن جد تسلملى عيوووووووونك كتير خيى وانا بانتظار كل جديد من الصور و باذن ألله راح ازور بيت السحيمى هادا لانى من أشد المعجبين بالفن الإسلامى و احترامه للمراه و احترامه لكافه أرجاء حياتنا فعلا هالدين جعل للبشريه عزة و إحترام لكل من تبعه أو حتى احترمه و لم يكن من تابعيه

----------


## بكاء الحب



----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام

نورتم المنتدى*

----------

